
Airborne Wind Energy Company Closes Shop, Opens Patents - headalgorithm
https://spectrum.ieee.org/energywise/energy/renewables/exclusive-airborne-wind-energy-company-closes-shop-opens-patents
======
tuatoru
A couple of cool things:

This was a cool idea. I first read about airborne wind power generators back
during the great commodity price spike in 2005 - 2007.

(The technology/experience might be useful for setting up a base in Venus's
upper atmosphere, one day.)

It's also cool that other wind generation and PV prices have fallen so far
that this idea can't compete any more.

------
aaron695
A tragedy. It was an interesting tech that could have been useful elsewhere.
It wasn't just a "what if we put solar panels in a road" scam.

Hopefully the military will take it up. Use it for high altitude platforms or
something. Keep it in development.

To release the patents, and the doco and the books and the simulator for free
is pretty amazing.

